# Kentucky Officers Honored for Saving 2-Year-Old Shooting Victim



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wlky.com*

Three Metro police officers who helped save the life of a Louisville toddler have been honored for their actions. 
Two-year-old Erica Hughes was found shot in the head and her 42-year-old mother, Earon Harper, was found dead in their home on May 18, reported WLKY NewsChannel 32. 
Upon arrival on the scene, police officers made the split-second decision to load the child with emergency medical technicians into a patrol car and rush her to the hospital. 
The three officers, Sgt. Robert Hensler, Steve Kelsey and Larry Riley, were given plaques Tuesday and thanked by the Optimist Club of Louisville for their actions. 
"At least one surgeon said that the decisions the officers made had a positive impact on the outcome of the child's survival," said Maj. Carl Burgin of the Louisville Metro Police Department. 
"It just warms my heart that they respect what we did. I'm just touched by it to be honest," said Metro Police Sgt. Robert Hensler. 
Metro police detectives are still looking for the gunmen in the case. 
Anyone with information is urged to call the Louisville Metro police anonymous tip line at 502-574-LMPD. 
Previous Stories: 

June 14, 2006: Toddler Struck By Bullets Returns Home 
June 13, 2006: 2-Year-Old Louisville Shooting Victim Released 
May 31, 2006: Doctors: Condition Of 2-Year-Old Gunshot Victim Improving 
May 30, 2006: Girl Shot Five Times Moved To Rehab Center 
May 22, 2006: Girl, 2, Fights For Her Life After Being Shot Five Times 
May 18, 2006: Woman Shot Dead, Child Injured In West Louisville 

Copyright 2006 by WLKY.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

job well done


----------

